# NetGain Warp 9 or Kostov K11 Motor?



## luketwin (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, i'm putting together my buy list for my conversion (soon to be electric toyota celica 1991) And have found a distributor in Australia selling the Netgain warp 9 and kostov k11 for similiar prices ($50 difference)

I plan on a 160v system and am not sure of the above option will give me more "bang" for my buck. I know Netgain is quite reputable but have not come across kostov before.. any help would be appreciated!

Lucas


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

luketwin said:


> Hi, i'm putting together my buy list for my conversion (soon to be electric toyota celica 1991) And have found a distributor in Australia selling the Netgain warp 9 and kostov k11 for similiar prices ($50 difference)
> 
> I plan on a 160v system and am not sure of the above option will give me more "bang" for my buck. I know Netgain is quite reputable but have not come across kostov before.. any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Lucas


More bang, being power, for your buck would be the kostocv, the 11" motor will provide more torque at a given amperage, if you can fit it, I would go with a Kostov. Check out there website, they have performance graphs for the 11" motor.

You cant say anything bad about the Warp9 and it would power your donor very easily.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> More bang, being power, for your buck would be the kostocv, the 11" motor will provide more torque at a given amperage, [snip]


The power will be the same. The torque will be greater but the rpm at that torque will be lower.

I would recommend looking at what will fit, how much continuous power you may need (the larger motor generally has a higher continuous power rating) and what suits your gearing (it would be a shame to top out at 100 km/h.) With todays longer range EV it often makes sense to step up to a larger motor.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

EVfun said:


> The power will be the same. The torque will be greater but the rpm at that torque will be lower.
> 
> I would recommend looking at what will fit, how much continuous power you may need (the larger motor generally has a higher continuous power rating) and what suits your gearing (it would be a shame to top out at 100 km/h.) With todays longer range EV it often makes sense to step up to a larger motor.


yep, meant torque not power in the horsepower sense.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Like EVfun said, both motor have very similar efficiency and if you retain the transmission in the car, torque to wheel will be very similar too. 

I like Kostov motor, but at only 160v I don't see any advantage over the Warp 9 (higher voltage is another story). 
Pick one that will fit easely.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

FWIW in my effort: at 120 VDC my Kostov is definately undervolted and subsequently sluggish but the charts say that is to be expected. We will see what happens at 192 VDC. I would think the the Netgain would provide more "oomph" at the same voltage. OTOH the Kostov looks like it will live this way for a hundred years and their motor power charts don't fib. BTW the case mounting points to the transmission are the same on both motors. It is hard to find premade motor mounts for the 11" diameter.

I'd buy another Kostov, if I need to.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Interpoles: If you get a Kostov with interpoles (do they even make a non-interpoled DC motor?), you don't need to advance the brushes. Interpoles help keep the magnetic fields lined up for less arcing, but they also rob a bit of space in the motor that could be used for making more torque.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Interpoles: If you get a Kostov with interpoles (do they even make a non-interpoled DC motor?), you don't need to advance the brushes. Interpoles help keep the magnetic fields lined up for less arcing, but they also rob a bit of space in the motor that could be used for making more torque.


+1, Interpoles are a great reason to choose the kostov.

Netgain even showed the value of interpoles by integrating them into the Warp11HV.

The smaller rotating mass does have less area so it makes less torque per amp, however the smaller mass should be able to spin to higher rpms thus creating a more natural power curve and usable gear/rpm range.


----------



## luketwin (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help, really appreciated. I've decided with my pack voltage and space requirements to go with (drumroooole) the netgain! 

Can't be bad!


----------

